# should you wear a white dress to someone elses wedding?



## Erinsmummy

Me and my friend were chatting and were talking about what guests wear to weddings, not sure how we got onto the subject but hey! I said something like "i think the main rule is dont wear a white dress!" But my friend was suprised and said lots of people do. I always thought it was disrespectfull to the bride to do that. What do you ladies think?


----------



## elisamarie

well I did wear it to someones wedding.. but that was because I absolutely despise the bride.. I think something you would have to keep in mind is what color the brides dress is going to be.. I didn't wear a white dress to my wedding so I wouldn't have cared if someone else did!


----------



## jojo2605

I also believe it's a no no definitely! I wouldn't mind if someone had a lot of white/ivory in their dress/outfit as long as there was a definite flash of another colour in the outfit. But if it's plain white or ivory I really do think it's a bit wrong as you would stand out as much as the bride!


----------



## amamtl

Never! Unless the bride asks you to do it or tell you it's ok. My sister-in-law was wearing a very pale beige dress at my wedding and I wasn't too happy, especially that my dress was ivory. In the end, it was my OH's fault as he's the one who saw both colors (didn't show him my dress, just the color) and said the beige was really different.... My SIL was so embarrassed when she saw how our dresses were almost the same color. And she does stand out in all pictures we have, which is kind of annoying...


----------



## Perfect_pink

A few ladys came to my wedding in white dress's i dont think it matters to be fair they would never have been mistaken for the bride as genrally a bride wears a big dress with a veil etc, now id be pissed if sum one turned up in a veil etc ha ha x


----------



## 08marchbean

a big no no for me. I would be foaming if someone turned up to my wedding in an all white/cream dress!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

I'd probably find it funny if one of my guests turned up in a white dress. I definitley wouldn't let it bother me on my wedding day. I know all eyes will be on me and my new husband :)


----------



## Lauren25

No I wouldn't!
I went to a wedding last summer and all I kept finding was gorgeous white dresses but I couldn't do it.
Aswel I like to know the bridesmaids colours because I wouldnt want to blend in with them!


----------



## Beccaboop

I would say no!! My sister in law wore white to my wedding but I think it was cos she got married 6 months before and was jealous and sad that it wasn't her wedding day anymore!!


----------



## hopeandpray

It's not a massive deal but I don't see why someone would want to be wearing the same colour as the bride probably will. I know I wouldn't. Seems a little attention grabbing. There are plenty of other colours to wear and plenty of other occasions to wear white.


----------



## leash27

Personally, it wouldn't really bother me as its not like anyone would mistake them for the bride. I think I would be more bothered about anyone wearing the same colour as the BM's too be honest.

That said, I still would never do it myself at someone else's wedding in case it did upset them. There are so many colours to choose from, if a guest chose white I think it would seem like they were trying to make a point eg the PP who said she wore it because she didn't like the bride!

x


----------



## Tiff

Personally speaking, I would never wear white to someone's wedding. I also would try to figure out what the BM dresses were and avoid wearing that colour as well. There are so many outfits to choose one, I think avoiding white and the colour of the BM dresses isn't that hard to follow. 

I didn't have anyone wear white to mine.


----------



## Hayley90

It personally doesnt bother me, not like they are going to show up in a floor length princess dress, tiara veil or bouquet is it :rofl:

tbh, even if they did - good for them, if they look pretty then go for it. 

Too much emphasis is put on people 'conforming' instead of being comfortable/happy .


----------



## cupcakekate

noooo way! it's just something you don't do!!!!


----------



## anniepie

I'm not sure I'd be that bothered if someone turned up to my wedding in white- it's not like it's going to look like a wedding gown is it?

that said, I personally wouldn't want to wear white to someone elses wedding :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

Hayley90 said:


> It personally doesnt bother me, not like they are going to show up in a floor length princess dress, tiara veil or bouquet is it :rofl:
> 
> tbh, even if they did - good for them, if they look pretty then go for it.
> 
> Too much emphasis is put on people* 'conforming' *instead of being comfortable/happy .

I don't think I have ever once thought of it as 'conforming'. :saywhat: :haha:

Its an interesting term, why do you say it? (Not saying that you are wrong in what you think.. just haven't heard it before and am interested in the reasons.)

:flower:


----------



## jojo2605

I wouldn't say it was 'conforming' either (I'm not saying you're wrong either Hayley90 for thinking it, just don't see it that way personally! :flower:) 

I just don't think I would want to make the bride feel uncomfortable. If I was going to a wedding I woudln't know what kind of gown the bride was going to choose so if she'd chosen quite an understated gown that wasn't all princess-like but very simple then I'd imagine it would be more likely to be a problem


----------

